# Acme or loveramics



## Pjh2020 (Feb 11, 2020)

Which of these two would fellow coffee lovers recommend and why ? Acme. Loveramics. Cups

many thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Both are cool


----------



## NikonGuy (Jul 31, 2014)

I prefer the handles on the Acme's.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Just bought some Acme cups very nice though heavy


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I like both, if possible get a handle (heh....heh...) on both. Considered inker also?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I love the (chunky - thick walled) Acme. I prefer their new shaped handle too. I also love Loveramics but still reach for Acme. In the past I thought I really liked Inker - I think it was because of the array of colours! I rarely use them now (dislike the tiny handle).


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MildredM said:


> (dislike the tiny handle)


 This. I genuinely forgot mine have handles, since I just end up wrapping my hand around them!

Machina are as of today stocking the new "Wave" range that has a sensible handle: https://machina-coffee.co.uk/collections/inker-cups/products/inker-wave-range-white-7cl-2-5oz-70ml


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I have examples of all three, Acme, Loveramics and Inker. The last two are, I think, much of a muchness. The Acmes are thicker and heavier. I tend to use the Acme for a flat white and one or other of the others for a capo. For espresso I use either a double walled stainless from Ikea or a smart looking Illy.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

If you like a bit of colour we recently got a set of these in the blue/purple/red colour way. 
I was very pleased with the quality for the price. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Argon-Tableware-Coloured-Cappuccino-Saucer/dp/B07ZZGK8GC/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=argon%2Bcups&qid=1581707397&sr=8-5&th=1

Look good on the shelf too!


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

I really like NotNeutral cups, and Inker cups, as well as Acme... ☺?‍♀ For assessing flavour in the espresso, a really good quality glass espresso cup (not a shot glass!!!) is an experience not to be missed (truly), but for everyday drinking, my go to is a thick walled porcelain for the feel & comfort in the hand.

I agree about the ridiculously tiny handles on some round-shaped Inker cups (I think they intend for us to pinch the handle rather than put our fingers in it,? which works, but it is unusual?)... whereas my older Inker tulip-shaped cups have normal sized handles.

ACF make nice cups if you like the thicker porcelain (ACF has the thickest wall of the ones I have); Ancap espresso cups are lovely; and I've found some of the cups hailing from eastern europe tend to use a more traditional & thicker porcelain, and they can often be found at bargain prices.

I am suspicious that even when buying the same brand, the thickness changes depending on when they are made. I have an older Acme cup that is much thicker than my more recent one.??‍♀ There are no guarantees in this life!??☕


----------

